# Petkult Junior food.Info!



## Angelo2222 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello all.
I have a Vizsla 3.5 months and somebody recommended me Petkult Junior. 
Has anyone experienced such food? I'd like some opinions. I found informations on the Internet about food but I want to know if someone use this kind of food and if is good for (Vizsla). 
Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I've never heard of it, and don't think they sell it in the US.
Maybe one of our other members has more insight on the brand.


----------

